# Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung



## TaminoPaul (4. Juli 2018)

*Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Hallo

Ich bin grade dabei mir einen neuen Pc zu planen. 
Und bin mit dem Gehäuse noch unentschlossen. 
Erst dachte ich an ein s340 Elite von Nzxt mit Aio Wakü

Da ich aber recht neue Wakü Komponenten habe dachte ich mir das ich das auch mitnehmen kann. 

Dann ist mir das Sharkoon tg5 ins Auge gefallen. 
Man kann oben 3 120 Lüfter und vorne 3 120 Lüfter Montieren. 
Jetzt ist meine Frage. Bekomme ich da 2 x 360mm Radiator rein? 
Laut Hersteller ist vorne auf jedenfall ein 360mm Radiator vorgesehen. 

Alternativ gibt es Midi Tower mit Glas Seitenfenstern und Netzteil Abdeckung wo ich 2 x 360mm radiator einbauen kann? 

Preislich wollte ich halt bis 80/90€ ausgeben. 
Hab schon einige Gehäuse angeschaut aber nichts sagt mir so 100% zu 
Und beim tg5 müsste ich wissen ob die 2 radis reinpassen


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Du darfst nicht Lüfter zu Radiatoren 1:1 rechnen, denn die Radiatoren sind immer etwas länger.
Entweder du hast solch ein Gehäuse da und kannst selbst ausmessen ob ein Radiator rein passt oder du musst dich an die Herstellerangaben des Gehäuse richten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der roten Kennzeichnung würden in diesem Beispiel zwei 120er Lüfter drauf passen.
Ist bei anderen Radiatoren mit anderen Lüfter oder mehr Lüfter nicht anders.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*



TaminoPaul schrieb:


> Alternativ gibt es Midi Tower mit Glas Seitenfenstern und Netzteil Abdeckung wo ich 2 x 360mm radiator einbauen kann?



Geizhals zB hat eig für alles Filter: PC-Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster: mit, Po*ten*zi*elle Radiatorengröße vorne: 360mm, Po*ten*zi*elle Radiatorengröße oben: 360mm Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Tipp am Rande: Ein 280er Radi ist kaum kleiner und bei den Gehäusen hättest du deutlich mehr Auswahl


----------



## DOcean (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Viele Hersteller von Gehäuse geben das inzwischen an (das ist das was auf jeden fall passt) z.B Fractal Design

sonst hilft auch oft <"name des Gehäuse" watercooled> in Google oder ähnlich, da gibts oft Bilder...


----------



## TaminoPaul (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

@IIcarus
Danke für die Info.

@DOcean
Hab jetzt nochmal nach Bildern in Verbindung mit dem Gehäuse und Wasserkühlung gesucht. Schaut alles ziemlich eng und unbequem aus.
Werde wohl ein größeres Gehäuse nehmen müssen...

@Einwegkartoffel
Geiler Name  
Und danke für den Tip mit Geizhals. Ich habs net so mit der Seite. Hab Alternate und Caseking abgeklappert aber mit den Suchkriterien ist top


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*



TaminoPaul schrieb:


> @Einwegkartoffel
> Geiler Name
> Und danke für den Tip mit Geizhals. Ich habs net so mit der Seite. Hab Alternate und Caseking abgeklappert aber mit den Suchkriterien ist top



Dann dank mir doppelt....beides nicht die günstigsten Shops ^^ Dafür halt sehr guten Service (zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach)


----------



## TaminoPaul (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Dann dank mir doppelt....beides nicht die günstigsten Shops ^^ Dafür halt sehr guten Service (zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach)



Ich kaufe halt schon seit 10 Jahren viel bei Alternate wegen dem Service.
Dazu kommt das Alternate 50 min. von mir entfernt ist und ich ma schnell hinfahren kann wenn ich was brauche oder ma wieder zu ungeduldig bin


----------



## TaminoPaul (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Also nochmal an alle 

Ich brauche umbedingt hilfe.
Hab grad wieder 4 stunden damit verbracht nach Pc Gehäusen zu suchen und bin immer noch nicht wirklich fündig geworden. mich nervt es extrem das je mehr ich schaue ich auch mehr haben will xD

und kein Case ist Perfekt.
es gibt immer irgendwas was ich vermisse oder was mir nicht gefällt.

gibt es ein case was eine Möglichkeit für 2x 360 radiator oder1x 240 und 1x 360mm radiator bietet und zudem einfach edel ausschaut, 
eine Netzteil abdeckung hat 
und die Möglichkeit für ne saubere kabelverlegung bietet.
seitenfenster TG
genug platz für große Grafikkarte und trotzdem noch ne wakü neben dran stellen.

wäre für n tip dankbar. preislich lasse ich jetzt mal bis 150€ offen, da ich bis 80/90 € scheinbar nichts bekomme.

Dark Base 700 geht schon mal in die richtige Richtung. ist aber auch wieder nicht perfekt was das Kabelmanagment angeht.
Ich möchte mir einfach diesmal einen richtig edlen PC bauen der für meine Verhältnisse völlig überteuert und übertrieben ist. Dafür möchte ich es dann halt auch perfekt haben.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Mir persönlich gefällt ja das Fractal Design Meshify C Dark ab €'*'82,29 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland recht gut. Alternativ auch das Fractal Design Define C TG ab €'*'79,99 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland. "Perfekt" wäre das Meshify, wenn man nen 280er Radi im Deckel und hinten raus nen 140er Lüfter montieren könnte...Platz für deine Idee mit 240 (Deckel) und 360 (Front) wäre jedenfalls vorhanden ^^


----------



## RossiCX (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Leider nur schlecht lieferbar: Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic weiß ab €'*'129,84 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Die Radis dürfen aber mW. nicht zu dick sein.


----------



## DOcean (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

wenn es ein Cube sein darf: Thermaltake - Germany - Core X2 - CA-1D7-00C1WN-00


----------



## h0nk (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Phanteks Enthoo Pro.
240er Radiator vorn und 420 im Deckel.
Netzteilabdeckung, Window - aber leider kein Glas, verkratzt daher leicht.
Kabelmanagent hats auch und gut - vor allem Platz auf der Rückseite.

Gruss


----------



## TaminoPaul (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*



h0nk schrieb:


> Phanteks Enthoo Pro.
> 240er Radiator vorn und 420 im Deckel.
> Netzteilabdeckung, Window - aber leider kein Glas, verkratzt daher leicht.
> Kabelmanagent hats auch und gut - vor allem Platz auf der Rückseite.
> ...




Vielen Dank für den Tip. 
Der war Gold richtig. Habe mich jetzt für das Enthoo Pro M entschieden das gibts mit Glas.


----------

